

Jason Calacanis To Start New Angel Group - quant
http://www.pehub.com/55877/jason-calacanis-to-start-new-angel-group/

======
jasonmcalacanis
Fairly simple idea here: i'm going to create a free option for startup
companies to meet angel investors. I know most of the major ones myself
personally, and the ones I know obviously know the rest of the angel network.

So, I'm going to host a breakfast or dinner quarterly in Los Angeles to start.
Five companies pitching for 10-15 minutes each (or something like that).

No charge to angels, no charge to startups... all merit based.

you can follow progress at the #oaf hashtag on twitter or watch
www.thisweekinstartups.com

building it with an open model, expanding to 20 other cities over next year,
etc.

------
liamk
I'd like to see a non biased comparison between the different VC and angel
groups. There seems to be many groups out there making it difficult for a
newbie to pick one that suits their needs.

~~~
jacquesm
I think you have it somewhat backwards.

Of course it is good to get rid of the obvious scammers, let's say you rule
out everybody that charges a fee to pitch, after that you are lucky if one of
the remaining ones will invest in you, it is not like people will be falling
over each other to make an investment.

The investment business is a buyers market, and almost always you have to be
willing to 'play the field', in other words prepare for a number of pitches to
similar parties in a short span of time.

